# seatbelts don't pull out



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

96 chrysler sebring convertible jxi. same one that was in the accident. The seats did not work before the accident. neither the passenger or driver side seatbelts will pull out. I checked the fuse under the hood and its good. What would cause them both to go bad. ? and yes the car is running again with insurance and tags.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

I see you haven't changed at all and are still relying on others to solve your repair problems. A quick Google search found these and if *YOU* look further you just might be able to fix it yourself.

Link: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/In_a_1999...k_and_will_not_pull_out_how_can_this_be_fixed

See post #10 in this link... http://townhall-talk.edmunds.com/direct/view/.f11c283/9#MSG9


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Jeeze. Is that common to sebrings or cars in particular? may solve a minor issue i got.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

valis said:


> Jeeze. Is that common to sebrings or cars in particular? may solve a minor issue i got.


It looks to me like it's something unique to Sebrings but who knows. If I were you I would ask Lexmark.


----------



## Probie007 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi I am a certified traffic accident investigator and reconstructionist. I suggest you perform a small test on your seat belt if you are having problems with them.

Sit in the car grab the shoulder belt at about shoulder height and jerk on it... do this 5-6 times. It shoud lock each time you perform this test. If it doesn't lock then have it checked out by a qualified dealer or service tech. You need this to work to save your life.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Didnt know seatbelts were compulsory across the pond .


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

yup. Stupid but true. In a lot of states, helmets for motorcyclists as well are mandated.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

So no more riding with your locks flowing behind you


----------



## Probie007 (Jul 1, 2012)

Seatbelts and helmets are complusory in all provinces in Canada.


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

Probie007 said:


> Seatbelts and helmets are complusory in all provinces in Canada.


 So I'm riding my motorcycle with my helmet on, and get flattened by some dope texting...


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

valis said:


> yup. Stupid but true. In a lot of states, helmets for motorcyclists as well are mandated.


 :up: insurance as well as stupidity of most,not all... drivers these days... driven.


----------



## Probie007 (Jul 1, 2012)

Never mind him texting... maybe he is looking at that topless woman... another law in Canada. Yes, woman are allowed to bare thier breasts in public in Canada.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

wowzer said:


> :up: insurance as well as stupidity of most,not all... drivers these days... driven.


Personally, I think that people who dont use helmets or seat belts are organ donors anyhow, but the option to do so should at least be there. Our choice, eh wot?


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

Probie007 said:


> Never mind him texting... maybe he is looking at that topless woman... another law in Canada. Yes, woman are allowed to bear thier breasts in public in Canada.


 As we say around here... whatever floats your boat. Just don't do it on a public right of way.

I could care less about Canada law when it comes to safe driving.

And who said anything about "him texting" or "topless women"....I'm talking about stupid drivers period...no gender/race involved...


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

valis said:


> Personally, I think that people who dont use helmets or seat belts are organ donors anyhow, but the option to do so should at least be there. Our choice, eh wot?





> the option to do so should at least be there. Our choice, eh wot?


:up:..........eh?.


----------



## Probie007 (Jul 1, 2012)

> your post wowser
> 
> 
> So I'm riding my motorcycle with my helmet on, and get flattened by some dope texting...


How soon they forget!!


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

Probie007 said:


> How soon they forget!!


Who...... I don't get your point/post...

Where is the "him" used in my post? *IF* that's what you're refering to.


----------



## Probie007 (Jul 1, 2012)

I was refering to the fact that some dope was texting and ran into you on your motorcycle.... maybe he was doing something other than texting. After all we were discussing the stupud laws in various countries and the fact that people are forced into doing/ or viewing things they do not think is right without a choice of thier own. So does it really matter if its "him, her or some dope"???


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

> the fact that people are forced into doing/ or viewing things they do not think is right without a choice of thier own.


No comment. wrong forum for this to go any further...


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

post # 5:


Probie007 said:


> Hi I am a certified traffic accident investigator and reconstructionist. I suggest you perform a small test on your seat belt if you are having problems with them.
> 
> Sit in the car grab the shoulder belt at about shoulder height and jerk on it... do this 5-6 times. It shoud lock each time you perform this test. If it doesn't lock then have it checked out by a qualified dealer or service tech. You need this to work to save your life.


Probie007
just for edification - 
for someone who is a "certified traffic accident investigator and reconstructionist" - i would take exception to your explanation of how to test seat belts - 
- "yanking" on the belt, no matter how hard - will accomplish absolutely nothing!!!
it is done by a force called "*inertia*"

- and newer vehicles also have what is called a "*Pretensioner*" - which is also explained on the pages i have supplied the links to, with pictures even 
- and really new vehicles, the last 2 to 3 years, also have some other integrated features

All About Seat Belts / The Wonder of Seat Belts
http://www.takata.com/en/around/seatbelt03.html


> When the brakes are applied sharply or when the car is impacting something, the vehicle may be stopped, but due to inertia, the passengers motion will keep moving forward. Seat belts can help restrain that motion. Inside, the retractor has a silver-colored bead that is slightly larger than a ball bearing. The movement of the ball due to the vehicle deceleration that is occurring (either brake application or vehicle impact), results in an actuator moving up to lock the spool rotation, locking of the seat belts...


How Seat Belts Work
http://www.takata.com/en/around/seatbelt01.html

this also is informative:
Precrash system
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Precrash_system

whole lot more information here:
Category:Automotive safety technologies
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Automotive_safety_technologies

and while i'm on the subject, a question,
have any of you seen what happens to the human body when you are involved in a frontal collision and are "lying-down-driving" [the back-rest laid back so far one can hardly see over the dash-board]
OR
someone with their feet on the dashboard and involved in a frontal collision???
- same consequences
sure isn't pretty - might be something to think about....


----------



## Probie007 (Jul 1, 2012)

inertia (







-nûr







sh







)

The resistance of a body to changes in its momentum. Because of inertia, a body at rest remains at rest, and a *body in motion continues moving in a straight line and at a constant speed*, unless a force is applied to it. Mass can be considered a measure of a body's inertia.

The resistance your body places on the seatbelt as you move forward is what makes it work, the same effect is accomplished by the process I mentioned.

That said maybe you should read a book published by JF Michell CD Actar called International Guide Book for Traffic Accident Reconstruction or even Guide to Accident Reconstruction by Jack Murray, CLI, DFE, PhD and JAy Murray, JD. or even papers published with NHTSA.

As far as this subject goes... I consider it closed.


----------

